# Batman vs. Iron Man - FIGHT!



## Morrus (Apr 29, 2013)

I haven't read a good old-fashioned "who would win?" thread in a long time!  

So - who would win.  And, more importantly, why?  State your case!


----------



## jonesy (Apr 29, 2013)

They have a similar level of wealth. What's a few billion here or there? They have a similar level of intellect. One is more carefree and one more brooding, but so what? They have access to similar levels of technology. Iron Man probably has a Batmanbuster armor in a closet somewhere and Batman has Iron-Man-repellent (and I'd say that's a joke, but they really possibly do). Batman is said to have a plan ready for every occasion, whereas Iron Man thinks more on his feet. I think Batman wins if the fight is coincidental.

I tried looking up if they'd ever met in one of the Marvel DC crossovers, but I'm not fnding anything.


----------



## DnD_Dad (Apr 29, 2013)

Both are geniuses, and have lots of money.  Iron man can fly, has super strength, regenerating armor and lots of beams an lasers.  Batman is a master martial artist, acrobat, and has lots of gadgets.  I think batman could lure him in to something and get the upper hand quickly, but ironman could blast him with missiles and what not all day long.  I like both enough to say I could happily watch the fight, but wouldn't be surprised if either won.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 29, 2013)

Iron Man - flight and strength are the two factors BUT as this is the comics and these guys are good guys, it would be a draw; Batman would loose the first round but would be prepared for round 2 and Tony would just be cocky and get taken out by some Bat-gismo. Round 3, they would zero each other out with tech and gadgets and find out a third party had lured them to go against each other.  The fun thing would be the sheer destruction, bat cave...gone, Tony's lab...gone, their satellites...gone, they would be taking out each others support more than fighting!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 29, 2013)

As per nearly every comic book *hero* fight, the winner would be determined by whose title it in which it occurred. 

Personally, I think the details of who starts the fight and why.  If Bats is going preemptive, he wins.  He'll be going in prepared and that is his forte.  If Stark just decided to go after Batman without warning, it would be a short fight- repulsor beams (or Unibeam or flung semi or...) at 200 yards.

Man to man combat on a desert island?  Bats all the way.  He's described as being in the top 5 living martial artists in the world.

If it were set in a deathtrap a la Arcade or similar villain, where only one will walk out alive, it would be a bit more iffy.  Bats is "the Worlds Greatest Detective", but Stark is one of Marvel's top 3 geniuses.


----------



## sabrinathecat (Apr 30, 2013)

If Stark was for some reason a threat, Batman would destroy him ruthlessly if he could not reason with him. Batman would sneak in and remove the arc reactor core from Tony's chest after deactivating Jarvis and all the other security.
If Batman became a problem, Stark would eventually figure out how to deal with him. Only if Batman was somehow unable to notice Stark investigating him.

Big difference is that Bruce pretends to be a playboy, while Tony IS a playboy.
Batman is dedicated.
Tony is out for fun and thrills.

If Batman was one of the best 5 martial artists in the world, he wouldn't have to fight outside of the dojo. He would be better than that. But then, that's the comic-book view of Martial Arts, rather than the real view.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Apr 30, 2013)

Marvel Comics wins.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 30, 2013)

sabrinathecat said:


> Big difference is that Bruce pretends to be a playboy, while Tony IS a playboy.
> Batman is dedicated.
> Tony is out for fun and thrills.




That's a view of Stark that is rather out of synch with the main line of the comics.  Tony *started* as a playboy, yes.  And he battles alcoholism across the decades.  But he hasn't been an actual playboy for a long, long time.



> If Batman was one of the best 5 martial artists in the world, he wouldn't have to fight outside of the dojo. He would be better than that.




Eh, no.  When you're up against madmen and psychopaths, no mount of training will ensure you never need to fight.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah...its not like the trouble is *coming to* the Batcave on a regular basis.  Bats must seek it out to combat it.

As do, it should be pointed out, the martial artists who are supposedly his peers or his betters.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 30, 2013)

You know the mentioning of Batman's status of being is one of the 5 Best martial artists in DCU is funny if one thinks that confers enough of an advantage to defeat Ironman. Reason:  Ironman defeated Iron Fist* back in the 1980s (In Iron Fist #1).  I'm pretty sure Iron Fist is a better martial artist then Batman, so his chances of defeating Ironman in straight fist fight without using resorting to using any special weaponry doesn't look that high.


* Marvel's #1 martial artist who has chi powers.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 30, 2013)

Bat's hand to hand skills don't matter if Stark is in armor, no.  He knows better than to punch and kick metal.

Batman wouldn't be thinking about taking a fully kitted out Iron Man down with his mixed martial arts prowess.  Those skills would only take the fore if he had either disabled the armor somehow, or was going after an unarmored Tony Stark.

(My guess is he'd use an EMP to disable him for @10sec- an eternity when facing a foe who is your intellectual peer and insane enough to prep for combatting every known super being...just in case.)


----------



## Hand of Evil (Apr 30, 2013)

Now, if it is BOX OFFICE, it could be equal all the way.    Only Spider-Man's worldwide average is better.  

Spider-Man: 4 Movies: AVERAGE Worldwide: $812.1 -- AVERAGE Domestic / %: $344.0 42.4% -- Overseas / %: $468.2 57.6% 
Batman: 7 Movies:      AVERAGE Worldwide: $530.4 -- AVERAGE Domestic / %: $270.3 51.0% -- Overseas / %: $260.1 49.0%
Iron Man: 3 Movies:    AVERAGE Worldwide: $469.2 -- AVERAGE Domestic / %: $210.3 44.8% -- Overseas / %: $258.9 55.2% (Iron man 3 was release last week overseas)


----------



## jonesy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm a huge Marvel geek, but if Tony is outside the armor..


----------



## Jester David (May 1, 2013)

As with any Batman fight, it comes down to preparation. 
If they just bumped into each other Iron Man would win. Hands down. His arsenal is just too potent. But if Batman has access to his Cave and knows he's fighting Iron Man he'll kitbash a gadget that fries the armour. Even given half-an-hour and some assorted supplies he'll be able to MacGyver together some defence.

A better fight would be Bruce Wayne versus Tony Stark to see who gets the supermodel.


----------



## sabrinathecat (May 1, 2013)

Of course, BatMan has his own Powered Armor. We only got to see it in action in one ep of Batman:Beyond.


----------



## jonesy (May 1, 2013)

Jester Canuck said:


> A better fight would be Bruce Wayne versus Tony Stark to see who gets the supermodel.



Heh.

Tony and Bruce walk into a party from opposite sides. Where do the eyes turn (and I don't mean just those of the women)?


----------



## Nytmare (May 1, 2013)

For all of these discussions, I always fall back to the fact that Batman's preparedness IS his super power.  I don't know if I'd be willing to consider "surprising Batman" to be one of Iron Man's.

*Furthermore, have you ever noticed that you never see Iron Man and Bruce Wayne together at the same time?*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 1, 2013)

Batman is prepared to take on every other super being he is aware of.  He is NOT prepared to take on every other super being he is aware of _at all times_.

If Superman woke up evil one day, and decided to redirect a meteor to target the Batcave, Batman's best chance is not being home.  If he survives, Supes better watch his back.

Ditto Iron Man and similar types.  He has the ability to strike- lethally- from beyond Batman's ability to detect the threat.  If they strike when Bats has no reason to suspect the attack, its over.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 1, 2013)

I have to say, I get the urge to play a supers RPG every time one of these threads pops up.  I just wish someone in my group besides me ran supers campaigns...

I could SO run a Green Lantern/Iron Man fusion right now...


----------



## Hand of Evil (May 1, 2013)

I am kind of surprised that there is not stats for the two for a game like Mutants & Masterminds.  Then we could Danger Room them.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 1, 2013)

There probably are some out there in HERO.  I know there were a number of heroes & villains statted out in that system back in its 2nd-4th editions: Teen Titans, Justice Machine, Magneto, Dr. Doom, X-Men...I'm pretty sure Bats was one of them.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 1, 2013)

Look on Atomic Think tank.   You will find a dozen Ironman and Batmans write ups there. 


-Sent via a cybernetic device.


----------



## sabrinathecat (May 2, 2013)

Nytmare said:


> For all of these discussions, I always fall back to the fact that Batman's preparedness IS his super power.  I don't know if I'd be willing to consider "surprising Batman" to be one of Iron Man's.
> 
> *Furthermore, have you ever noticed that you never see Iron Man and Bruce Wayne together at the same time?*




Uh, have you looked at the "How It Should Have Ended" series on Youtube? Look up their ending for Iron Man.


----------



## Relique du Madde (May 2, 2013)

sabrinathecat said:


> Uh, have you looked at the "How It Should Have Ended" series on Youtube? Look up their ending for Iron Man.




Also look at the Sherlock Holmes one..


----------



## sabrinathecat (May 2, 2013)

No, they're all good. Just subscribe to the channel and sit back for a few hours.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 2, 2013)

Movie Batman vs. Movie Iron Man? Tony Stark wins handily, because movie Batman isn't a billionaire genius playboy philanthropist. He's just a billionaire kinda-smart playboy philanthropist martial artist with a fondness for theatricality and a tactically unsound aversion to firearms (except when necessary to shoot a truck).


----------



## fba827 (May 3, 2013)

I would think it comes down to if it's a direct fight out in the open, or if something batman gets the drop on ironman.
if it's an open direct fight, ironman wins -- he can stay out of reach (via flight) and just keep blasting
if it's something batman can approach stealthily, i'm sure he'll be able to apply some device that shorts ironman's suit and lets batman win
that's my take on it.


----------



## Tonguez (May 3, 2013)

Batman has a number of powersuits that could go head to head with Ironman

Plus Batman is the better tactician and has super-Willpower, no doubt he'd have some device that will disable Ironmans armour


----------



## jonesy (May 3, 2013)

Tonguez said:


> ..no doubt he'd have some device that will disable Ironmans armour



The one thing Tony knows better than Batman is engineering. After Mystique already did that to him he probably installed safeguards against it.


----------



## Tonguez (May 3, 2013)

jonesy said:


> The one thing Tony knows better than Batman is engineering. After Mystique already did that to him he probably installed safeguards against it.




then the tactical advantage comes in and Batman tricks Tony into disabling himself - perhaps a whiskey bomb


----------



## guerraa (Aug 11, 2013)

Morrus said:


> I haven't read a good old-fashioned "who would win?" thread in a long time!
> 
> So - who would win.  And, more importantly, why?  State your case!




Batman would crush iron, not even close.  There's a reason he's Batman, and everyone knows who he is.  This is kind of like asking who would win a boxing fight between Ali and Sugar Ray Leonard.  They're both great, but one just isn't in the same league as the other.  Batman is an all-time great that has and will continue to stand the test of time as a LEGEND.  iron is a good character that has his fans but will NEVER have the legendary status of Batman.  Batman, Superman, Spiderman - the big three of super heroes.  You can argue it all you want, and we're all entitled to our opinions but history speaks for itself.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 11, 2013)

guerraa said:


> Batman would crush iron, not even close.  There's a reason he's Batman, and everyone knows who he is.  This is kind of like asking who would win a boxing fight between Ali and Sugar Ray Leonard.  They're both great, but one just isn't in the same league as the other.  Batman is an all-time great that has and will continue to stand the test of time as a LEGEND.  iron is a good character that has his fans but will NEVER have the legendary status of Batman.  Batman, Superman, Spiderman - the big three of super heroes.  You can argue it all you want, and we're all entitled to our opinions but history speaks for itself.




I think you're confusing popularity with power.  A character can be popular without being the most powerful.  Otherwise, by that logic, Stephen Hawking would beat the current UFC champion in a fight.

Though I agree Batman would win.  Not for the reasons you stated, but he'd win.


----------



## guerraa (Aug 11, 2013)

Morrus said:


> I think you're confusing popularity with power.  A character can be popular without being the most powerful.  Otherwise, by that logic, Stephen Hawking would beat the current UFC champion in a fight.
> 
> Though I agree Batman would win.  Not for the reasons you stated, but he'd win.




While I understand and definitely respect your opinion, this is all fantasy and we can all agree that the "winner" would be determined by whoever is writing the story.  My point is that in a work of fiction, an all-time great is not going to lose to someone inferior in the long run.  Yes, there are exceptions for a story arc, etc, but in the long run legends endure.  I stand by my Batman, Superman, Spiderman statement.  It's all opinions, and mine is that iron is not even CLOSE to being in Batman's league.  Spiderman and Superman, now we have an argument.  Again, it's just opinion since this is all fantasy/fiction.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 11, 2013)

guerraa said:


> While I understand and definitely respect your opinion, this is all fantasy and we can all agree that the "winner" would be determined by whoever is writing the story.  My point is that in a work of fiction, an all-time great is not going to lose to someone inferior in the long run.  Yes, there are exceptions for a story arc, etc, but in the long run legends endure.  I stand by my Batman, Superman, Spiderman statement.  It's all opinions, and mine is that iron is not even CLOSE to being in Batman's league.  Spiderman and Superman, now we have an argument.  Again, it's just opinion since this is all fantasy/fiction.




Well, that's the meta - and obvious - answer, sure.  It's not much fun, though!


----------



## Umbran (Aug 11, 2013)

guerraa said:


> My point is that in a work of fiction, an all-time great is not going to lose to someone inferior in the long run.  Yes, there are exceptions for a story arc, etc, but in the long run legends endure.  I stand by my Batman, Superman, Spiderman statement.  It's all opinions, and mine is that iron is not even CLOSE to being in Batman's league.




Eh, be careful, there.  Even in terms of popularity, you may not be right.  Iron Man has been doing a fine job against Bats in terms of movie grosses of late.  And on that scale, Superman is doing poorly.  By that logic, Merry, Pippin, and Samwise can beat Superman 

In terms of staying in the fiction of the comic, I think it comes down to preparation and situation.

Let's be frank - Bats is not going to be constantly carrying around an anti-Iron Man device.  So, without forewarning and access to schematics on the armor, he'd not going to have one handy.  That leaves Bats holding a sever short end of the stick with respect to outright power.  That armor can take shots from Thor and the Hulk - no amount of obsession-driven martial arts training is getting through it.  Sorry.

Bats might be able to win on a social-engineering hack - playing off Tony Stark's good-guy nature by forcing Stark into choices that amount to, "do something that will make you lose, or someone gets hurt".  Basically, if Bats behaves like a villain, he can win out over IM in a given conflict.  And some iterations of Batman have been more than big enough jerks to play that game.  

Of course, in doing so, he loses all his Karma Points, rather ensuring that Stark will win in Round 2.


----------



## guerraa (Aug 12, 2013)

Umbran said:


> Eh, be careful, there.  Even in terms of popularity, you may not be right.  Iron Man has been doing a fine job against Bats in terms of movie grosses of late.  And on that scale, Superman is doing poorly.  By that logic, Merry, Pippin, and Samwise can beat Superman
> 
> In terms of staying in the fiction of the comic, I think it comes down to preparation and situation.
> 
> ...




Batman has taken down far tougher opponents than iron, but the bottom line is it's ALL fiction and comes down to who is writing the story.  In my version, Batman would win...and it wouldn't be close.  You can disagree all you want, and I respect your opinion cause you are entitled to it as we all are.  Until a real life Batman and iron show up, I'll just stick with my own opinion.  Comic boom sales show who readers like more, and Batman is an original not a complete knockoff.

I'll admit that part of my resentment is towards downey jr insulting Batman and the Dark Knight movie and DC comics in general.  Thought it was classless, and there was no apology that I'm aware of for insulting Batman fans.  He should be happy with his success and leave it at that.  Was never an iron fan to begin with and will not be one anytime soon after that.  At the end of the day it's just my opinion, but he is so obviously a cheap imitation.


----------



## Umbran (Aug 12, 2013)

guerraa said:


> Batman has taken down far tougher opponents than iron




Interesting how Bats gets the "man" from you, but Iron Man doesn't...

In any case - Batman is about preparation.  Batman has taken down *everybody* (which I think is a flaw in the writing, not a strength of the character, YMMV), but they usually at least admit that he needs to gather a lot of information and prep beforehand.  Like, getting schematics for the armor, and such.  Kind of hard to do when Shellhead's off in another universe....



> I'll admit that part of my resentment is towards downey jr insulting Batman and the Dark Knight movie and DC comics in general.




Yeah, well, Iron Man is older than Robert Downey Jr.  Not just older than Downey's acting him, but literally two years older than Downey himself.  If you want to hold a bit of trash talking by one actor against the character, well, that's your choice, I suppose.  But it doesn't seem all that just, to me.


----------



## guerraa (Aug 13, 2013)

Umbran said:


> Batman has taken down *everybody* (which I think is a flaw in the writing




1. Thanks for making my bottom line point...that Batman would win because as you said yourself Batman takes down *everybody*, which would include iron 

2. You are in the VAST minority regarding the opinion of Batman and flawed writing, considering that his comics consistently are at the top of the sales charts.  People don't buy comics with flawed writing, at least not consistently

3. In all seriousness, it's all opinions as I've been saying from the beginning.  Not trying to get into an argument with anyone, because I most likely won't change your mind and you're certainly not going to change mine.  If you were writing the story, it sounds like you'd have iron win...if I were writing, I'd have Batman win.  If every single human alive (that cared) had the chance to write it, I'd bet every last penny I have (and any other pennies I could get my hands on) that Batman would win more than iron would.  People are going to have the hero they like more win in the end, and I'm 100% positive that Batman has more fans than iron.  All this talk about beating the UFC champ, etc is ridiculous because that is real and this is fiction.  If I wrote a comic or made a movie about someone fighting the UFC champ, then yes it would be possible to have the UFC champ lose when "realistically" he shouldn't (see the Kevin James movie "Here Comes the Boom")


----------



## billd91 (Aug 13, 2013)

The way I see it, the only reason the two would be fighting (both being good guys in general) would be because of a misunderstanding. And after a bit of a rough and tumble, in which Iron Man knocks Batman around a bit and Batman undoubtedly uses some device off his utility belt to hamper Iron Man's armor (that Tony then has to overcome, which he inevitably does because he always does so), they'd come to an understanding.

That said, unless we're looking at *Return of the Dark Knight* Batman, the Caped Crusader really is outclassed in a fight in terms of raw power and durability. If Iron Man was supposed to run him down and fight him, probably because he's being coerced into it (assuming we're not dealing with jackass Iron Man of the Civil War stories), Batman's best option would be to evade Iron Man himself and try to undermine or neutralize the reason Iron Man is after him, which he would do using his superior detective and infiltration skills but probably only just in time because Iron Man has been busy using his own genius to find a way to track the Batman and has been closing in on him...


----------



## Nytmare (Aug 13, 2013)

guerraa said:


> In all seriousness...




You realize that you're missing the point of the (albeit very silly) discussion, right?  

The premise is "Iron Man and Batman are in the same room and have a reason to fight: who wins?"  Book sales don't matter, gross earnings don't matter, it's just taking two very different descriptions of two imaginary people and talking about how they might measure up against each other if they were standing side by side.

Side discussion - Who would win in a fight between Alfred and Jarvis?  My money is on Jarvis because Coulson got the best of him, and Alfred could totally kick Coulson's ass.

Side side discussion - Google fight has Batman losing to Iron Man with a score of 42.6 million to 162 million.  However Bruce Wayne trounces Tony Stark with 37.9 million to a measly 11.1.   Is this because Bruce has a better PR team, or was the population of Avengers Earth NY that far depleted after the last movie?


----------



## guerraa (Aug 13, 2013)

Nytmare said:


> You realize that you're missing the point of the (albeit very silly) discussion, right?
> 
> The premise is "Iron Man and Batman are in the same room and have a reason to fight: who wins?"  Book sales don't matter, gross earnings don't matter, it's just taking two very different descriptions of two imaginary people and talking about how they might measure up against each other if they were standing side by side.
> 
> ...




You realize that you're missing my point, right?

The discussion is who would win a FICTIONAL fight that could only happen if someone writes a FICTIONAL story to make two FICTIONAL characters fight each other.  Sales, etc. don't matter in a real fight, but those factors DO matter in fiction because they can easily influence whoever is writing to determine the "winner".  I am a HUGE Batman fan, so there is NO WAY he would lose to iron if I was writing the story.  There are others that would have this be the opposite.

I came on here to answer the question and vote on who I think would win.  I've done that, so I don't really think I've missed the point.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 13, 2013)

guerraa said:


> You realize that you're missing my point, right?




No, he fully understands your point. He's saying that's not the point of the thread.



> The discussion is who would win a FICTIONAL fight that could only happen if someone writes a FICTIONAL story to make two FICTIONAL characters fight each other.  Sales, etc. don't matter in a real fight, but those factors DO matter in fiction because they can easily influence whoever is writing to determine the "winner".  I am a HUGE Batman fan, so there is NO WAY he would lose to iron if I was writing the story.  There are others that would have this be the opposite.




Yes, we know.  But the point of the thread is to discuss it in-universe, not in a meta fashion.  If that's not a game you want to participate in, that's fine; but that's the game the rest of us are playing.


----------



## Nytmare (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm changing my vote.  I think that Iron Man will beat *bat* because I like to root for the underdog.


----------



## guerraa (Aug 13, 2013)

Morrus said:


> No, he fully understands your point. He's saying that's not the point of the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we know.  But the point of the thread is to discuss it in-universe, not in a meta fashion.  If that's not a game you want to participate in, that's fine; but that's the game the rest of us are playing.




I simply came here to vote on the question, and I did.  So YES I did understand the point to the thread.  I'm sorry if I'm not saying what you want to hear, the way you want to hear it.  I don't know how else to say that you have your opinion, and I have mine.  If you want to continue to demean my opinion, then I guess that's up to you.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 13, 2013)

guerraa said:


> I simply came here to vote on the question, and I did.  So YES I did understand the point to the thread.  I'm sorry if I'm not saying what you want to hear, the way you want to hear it.  I don't know how else to say that you have your opinion, and I have mine.  If you want to continue to demean my opinion, then I guess that's up to you.




Dude, calm down.  Nobody's trying to upset you, and disagreeing with you is not "demeaning" you.  It's what a discussion forum is for.  We're playing a little game of "what if?" here, and you're welcome to join in with it if you want to.


----------



## Manbearcat (Aug 15, 2013)

Batman vs Iron Man is serious business, ok?

This one is really easy. Just as Sherlock Holmes could reason himself out of the event horizon of a black hole, Batman wins due to the infinite corridors of his deductive mind as born out below:

[video=youtube_share;XwEM8Lj0DnY]http://youtu.be/XwEM8Lj0DnY[/video]


----------



## Nytmare (Aug 15, 2013)

Damnit, I just realized that Iron Man is also Sherlock Holmes...  This just got a lot more complicated.


----------



## guerraa (Aug 16, 2013)

Nytmare said:


> Damnit, I just realized that Iron Man is also Sherlock Holmes...  This just got a lot more complicated.




Lol...Sherlock Holmes must be rolling around in his grave right now


----------



## Nytmare (Aug 16, 2013)

guerraa said:


> Lol...Sherlock Holmes must be rolling around in his grave right now




I don't know how to break this to you, but he faked his death.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Return_of_Sherlock_Holmes

http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Over-the-Death-of-a-Fictional-Character


----------



## guerraa (Aug 18, 2013)

Nytmare said:


> I don't know how to break this to you, but he faked his death.




Wow, totally missed my point, but yeah I hear ya bro!


----------



## Nytmare (Aug 18, 2013)

guerraa said:


> Wow, totally missed my point, but yeah I hear ya bro!




(pssst, sherlock holmes isn't a real person)


----------



## guerraa (Aug 18, 2013)

Nytmare said:


> (pssst, sherlock holmes isn't a real person)




Like I said you still missed my point, but OK extra points for you.


----------



## Jason Stewart (Aug 21, 2013)

I think Iron Man hands down


----------

